# dell



## ivytdavid (Mar 9, 2021)

dell


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 10, 2021)

Dell?


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 10, 2021)

DELL!


----------



## Punji (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## TR273 (Mar 10, 2021)

LLED


----------



## Kumali (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh the farmer in the dell, the farmer in the dell, hi ho the merry-o the farmer in the dell.

(Does anybody actually know what the hell a "dell" is?)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 10, 2021)

Elld?


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

Dude, you're getting a dell!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Dude, you're getting a dell!


Dude am I getting a dude I'm about to doodle?


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 10, 2021)

What the dell?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

*TECH HERESY!*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 10, 2021)

I like ThinkPads


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 10, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> I like ThinkPads


They are the worst! I feel like I am using a toy laptop


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 10, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> feel like I am using a toy laptop


That's the funny thing, I like the palm rest because of that toy-like plastic texture. But to each their own, I know I'm just weird, lol!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 10, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Oh the farmer in the dell, the farmer in the dell, hi ho the merry-o the farmer in the dell.
> 
> (Does anybody actually know what the hell a "dell" is?)


A small valley, sometimes wooded.

See also: The Wisconsin Dells


----------



## Kumali (Mar 11, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> See also: The Wisconsin Dells



The Wisconsin Dells sounds like it should be a band like the New York Dolls.

(Still not sure what this thread is about, but I'm enjoying the stream-of-consciousness nature of it so far.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dell? My Dell.






And I still have said Dell because there is no modern day equivalent for the price. Plus the speakers (and sub) on that laptop are sick. So I endorse Dell.


----------

